# Slate Roofing



## mfcsmiffy (Jan 16, 2013)

Would there be any business to use a lightweight slate on residential homes in storm prone areas of the US?
The slate in storm proof upto 140mph winds and can be used on pitches as low as 15 degrees, it is also guaranteed for 50 years.
This could be a great business venture but would also be a sound investment to the home owner.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

2/12 pitch is too low IMO for a water shedding type roof.

Edit: Sorry, 15 degrees is a little over 3/12. Apparently I hadn't had enough coffee.


----------



## FriscoBlue (Sep 12, 2010)

*Lightweight slate*

Hi MFC Smiffy,

4: 12 pitch is the minimum for slate roofs, think it is 18.75 degrees!!
Not 100% on that off the top off my head?

Although slate is suited to steeper pitches for various reasons!!

What do you call Lightweight, remember we use pounds per square foot here or we use a roofing square which is 100 square feet!
Where is this slate produced? What colors are available? Who supplies and stands by this 50 year warranty?

What would the approximate cost be delivered to california?


----------



## mfcsmiffy (Jan 16, 2013)

We have been using these for about 20 years in UK, but alot more recently due to the demand in slating in the south west of UK.
All the info is attached;

http://www.monier.co.uk/products/product-catalogue/product-range/product/cambrian-slate.html

Not sure on the import/export strategy although I have enquired about shipping to the ESB of US and waiting for pricing, but was informed that a half filled container will be the same price as a full container!

I have been asked by a developer (and a friend of my mother-in law!)to re-roof his property in Sanibel, FL to include supply and fix, as he was impressed with the product when we met and talked about hurricanes!
More money than sense i think, but it could be worth a shot!


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

Even I think that has been there has been a great market for this think in US. I would like to know about it if there is anyone with its good knowledge.


----------

